# Plumber needed



## 2-shot (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm looking for for someone who can do plumbing service calls and or rough in work.  Pay will be determined by qualifications and can be hourly or daily.    I will also sub out some rough in work To the right person.   Must be drug free and dependable with a driver's license.  Work is scattered from north of Atlanta to Cumming mostly.  if interested call 678-313-0900 Brent English


----------



## 2-shot (Feb 8, 2017)

Still looking for a service plumber


----------



## 2-shot (Feb 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## 2-shot (Feb 16, 2018)

Will also train the right person if you're motivated


----------

